# Tchaikovsky - Op. 29 - Symphony No. 3 ("Polish")



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Bere below you find a live concert of the Tonhalle-Orchester of Zürich (Switzerland).
Director: Paavo Järvi.
15. Januar 2021


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I don't think that any of the Tchaikovsky symphonies is less than excellent. This said, I enjoy all of his other symphonies (with the exception of the second) more than the third.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

It's a beautiful, exciting and marvelously scored symphony. But not without flaws that the composer recognized: "the seams showed". Sadly neglected, too.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

It needs to be Polished


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Voted very good, preference, Muti / Paavo Järvi/Igor Markevitch.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Neither Good nor Bad...for Tchaikovsky anyway (I would consider it "good" if it was by a minor composer). It's my least favorite symphony of his but still has good tunes.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Still working on getting into this symphony, at the suggestion of fellow posters on here whose opinion I respect. Voted "Not so good and not so bad" but hoping in time to come to see what others see in it.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Excellent. It may not be at exactly the same artistic level as Tchaikovsky's Symphonies Nos. 1,2,4,5 & 6, but it is still IMHO a greater masterpiece than anything written by Mahler, Bruckner or indeed Schubert.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For me this symphony is a perfect example of "Not so good and not so bad", or in terms of the Artrockometer: 3/6, "good to have", OK for my CD collection, no big deal if not.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

When Tchaikovsky does not use "russian soul moods and tunes" his music often becomes like a bunch of ballett ent'ractes; perfectly pleasant, competently constructed but strangely uninvolving music. (Doesn't matter much in ballett because there is enough picturesque or dramatic stuff around but it feels a bit "empty" in "pure" instrumental pieces.)
Because the 1st PC was discussed a few days ago, I listened twice ot the _2nd_ PC and I feel pretty similar about that concerto and the 3rd symphony: pleasant, competent but not gripping.


----------

